# [W] DE Hydra Gauntlets [H] other bits



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I'l looking for a single set of Hydra Gauntlets (left and right glove) from the Dark Eldar Wyches box, plain and simple.

Trading them vs. something from my own box(es) of bits would be preferable over having to buy them. So, simply let me know what sort of bit / part you're after in return. There's lots of bits from current edition plastic Marine sprues to metal SoB bits, lots of elderly chaos parts and probably many more things. For WHFB there's bits / parts from the WoC and Empire range, VC ghouls etc.

So, get back to me and help me finishing my latest Wych conversions.


----------

